# EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?



## TobiasClaren (15. Juni 2010)

*EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Hallo.

Gibt es heute eigentlich noch einen Grund eine Soundkarte zu kaufen?
Moderne Grafikkarten wie die Ati 5xxx geben ja über HDMI auch Ton aus.
Alle Tonformate von Audio/Video bis inkl. HD-Audio.
Und alle Systemgeräusche usw. sollten durch das Betriebssystem oder die Grafikkartentreiber (?) Live in digitalen Ton umgewandelt werden. Bzw. in solche Formate die Audioreceiver verstehen. Und als einfaches LPCM kostet das ja nicht mal Lizenzgebühren.
Das gab oder gibt es ja schon mit DTS-Live oder der Dolby-Alternative.
Das ist natürlich Verlustbehaftet. Daher war es mit den damaligen Soundkarten besser die analogen Ausgänge zu verwenden als die digitale Einkabellösung.

Abgesehen von der Ausgabe von Filmton usw. als Bitstream (unangetastet) an den Receiver, kann "Systemton" (was Windows oder Spiele und Software erzeugen) ja unkomprimiert ausgegeben werden.

*Ich sehe da keinen Grund mehr für einen Soundkarte.
Einziger Punkit ist "EAX" (bis 7.1). Braucht es dafür noch eine Creative-Soundkarte? Oder ginge das auch rein über Software? Hat Microsoft nicht ab Vista "DirectSound" gestrichen und damit EAX quasi entmachtet?. Ich las von einigen Berichten das wäre das Ende der Soundkarten bzw. Creative-Soundkarten. Kann OpenAL (oder was es noch gibt) EAX ersetzen? Braucht es bei aktuellen Spielen noch EAX, oder können die auch OpenAL?

Was ist mit den alten Spielen?
Gibt es Spiele die sich ohne EAX-Soundkarte nicht mit echtem Live erzeugten 5.1 oder 7.1 (da es ja live erzeugt wird sollte 7.1 ja kein Problem sein) spielen lassen?
Können solche Software-Surround-Erzeuger auch EAX-Unterstützung alter Spiele übernehmen?
*


Danke...


----------



## feivel (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

ich hatte mit der 4850 Treiberprobleme über PCM waren je nach Treiber unterschiedlich die Kanäle vertauscht, und daher irgendwo ja.....


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

EAX ist ja nicht = surround, und surround ist nicht = EAX. EAX simuliert nur den "natürlichen" Klang besser, also zB in einem Backstein-Weinkeller mit großen Holzfässern hört sich der Schuss aus der Ecke anders an, als wenn er in einer gleichgroßen Wohnung mit normalen Möbeln abgegeben wird. Das ganze geht auch für Stereo, dhaer eben EAX nicht = surround 

Aber rein für surround und Ortung der Töne braucht man kein EAX.

Von der Leistung her bringt ne extra-Soundkarte ebenfalls so gut wie nix mehr, die CPUs sind da schon längst stark genug, um das "nebenbei" zu machen.


----------



## Cey (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Eine extra-Soundkarte lohnt sich, wenn du einen hochwertigen analogen Ausgang haben möchtest für Boxen ohne Digitaleingang oder Kopfhörer. Da gibt es nämlich noch große Unterschiede zu Onboard-Sound.


----------



## TobiasClaren (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Ich habe nichts anderes behauptet!
Aber es scheint mir als wäre das für manchen schon Sport dies in dem Strang hier zu erwähnen.

Doch, EAX ist "Surround".
Was ist denn "Surround"? Nicht "Dolby Surround".
"Surround" ist keine Marke. "Surround" bezeichnet auch nicht eine reine Wiedergabe vorgefertigten Maaterials.
"Surround" ist genau so die Liveberechnung von Raumklang und wiedergabe über mehrere Lautsprecher um einen herum.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber rein für surround und Ortung der Töne braucht man kein EAX.
> 
> Von der Leistung her bringt ne extra-Soundkarte ebenfalls so gut wie nix mehr, die CPUs sind da schon längst stark genug, um das "nebenbei" zu machen.



Bedeutet das ich benötige für die plastische Surround-Qualität (ja, "Surround" ;] ) die EAX in Spielen liefert keine EAX-fähige SOundkarte mehr?

Wenn ja, nur in aktuellen Spielen? Was ist mit Spielen die für guten Umgebungston (mal auf Deutsch) nur EAX unterstützen? Können die Softwarelösungen das übernehmen?


Wenn EAX (noch) nicht ersetzbar ist, die Frage:
Kann man eine alte X-Fi ExtremeMusic verwenden, und der ganze Ton geht intern ohne Qualitätsverlust über den HDMI der ATI 5xxx Grafikkarte raus? Quasi "What you Hear" als LPCM zur Grafikkarte.



@Cey

Nein, ist ein Onkyo 576 7.1-Receiver. Der kann Linear-PCM über HDMI wiedergeben.
Bitstream HD-Audio nicht. Dafür würde ich den aber wechseln. Wenn der PC das aber selbst dekodieren könnte und als LPCM ausgibt wäre es nicht nötg. Aber wegen angedachtem MediaPlayer wäre ein Ersatz mit interner HD-Dekodierung sinnvoll. Die wenigsten mediaplayer können selbst dekodieren. Dune und evtl. zukünftig der neue Xtreamer Pro. Die Auswahl ist besser und günstiger wenn es der Receiver übernimmt.
Der aktuelle hat noch Multikanal-Eingäne. Das ist heute selten und nur noch bei den teureren.
Aber gerade die analoge Ausgabe soll hier ja eingespart werden. Und damit evtl. die Soundkarte.
Der neue Receiver mit internem HD-Audio-Dekoding hätte auch keine Multikanal-Eingänge mehr.


----------



## Blutstoff (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Also ich möchte nicht auf eine seperate Soundkarte verzichten. Der Klang ist einfach besser als von jeder Onboardlösung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Hab mir aus technischen Gründen ne Soundkarte kaufen müssen weil meine SuprimeFX, CrosshairII, wegen einbaus eines Radiators nicht mer rein gepasst hat. Kann nur sagen das die Soundquallität extrem gestiegen ist die Asus Xonar DX macht mindestens doppelt so klaren Sound als die onboard, selbst bei billigen Boxen merkst du den Unterschied. Was ich noch erwähnen sollte ist das die Prozessor Last beim Fehrnsehen meiner Terratk karte von 5 bis 7 Prozen auf 2 bis 3 Prozent gesunken ist.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*



> Doch, EAX ist "Surround".





> "Surround" ist genau so die Liveberechnung von Raumklang und wiedergabe über mehrere Lautsprecher um einen herum.



Mit dieser Aussage liegst du zwar richtig, schlussfolgerst aber falsch daraus.
EAX hat an sich recht wenig mit "Surround" - also Raumklang - zu tun. Den räumlichen Klang, also, dass du Geräusche von allen Seiten hörst, gibt es auch ohne EAX.
EAX ist nur dafür verantwortlich den Surround-Sound aufzuwerten, sodass er realistischer Klingt. EAX fügt den ursprünglichen Audiodaten wie z.b. einem Gewehrschuss lediglich weitere Effekte (in Abhängigkeit des virtuellen Raumes in dem der Sound abgespielt wird) hinzu, sodass ein realistischeres Klangbild entsteht.
Ein ganz einfaches Beispiel:

Du spielst ein Spiel in dem du dich in einer Schlucht befindest. Hinter dir wird ein Schuss abgefeuert.
Ohne EAX hörst du aus den hinteren Lautsprechern den Schuss, also aus der Richtung, aus der der Schuss auch abgefeuert wird.
Wenn du die gleiche Szene nun mit EAX spielst wird durch EAX die Akustik der Schlucht simuliert. Das heißt, es werden Hall- und Echo-Effekte und deren Reflexionen an den Wänden der Schlucht hinzugefügt, sodass es sich so anhört, als würde der Schuss auch wirklich in einer Schlucht abgefeuert werden.

Die EAX-Effekte kannst du rein theoretisch auch mit Stereo-Lautsprechern nutzen, nur bringt es da aufgrund der "Zweidimensionalität" der Sound-Wiedergabe recht wenig. Du würdest die ganzen Effekte nur aus einer Richtung hören, und das würde eben seltsam klingen.

EAX braucht man eigentlich heutzutage keine große Aufmerksamkeit mehr zu schenken, das Format stirbt einfach aus. Es gibt schon seit einer ganzen Weile keine mehr (mir bekannten) Spieletitel, die noch Gebrauch von EAX machen. Der letzte mir bekannte war Bioshock.
Wenn einem die Effekte aber für ältere Spiele wichtig sind sollte man zu einer X-Fi greifen um die EAX-Unterstützung zu haben.


----------



## TobiasClaren (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Creative hat in der Nacht geantwortet.
Auf die Frage ob der Ton der X-Fi rein digital und kabellos ("Bus") intern übertragen wird, und so auch aus der Grafikkarte gelangt antwortewte man mir:



> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bei der technischen Unterstützung von Creative Labs.
> 
> Leider wird Ihre Soundkarte nicht mit einer HDMI Verbindung für Ihre Grafikkarte geliefert.
> 
> ...




Ich habe ja immer schon "Angst" dass man mich nicht versteht wenn ich einem vermeintlich Dt. Empfänger so eine Frage schreibe.
Die Uhrzeit lässt aber vermuten dass das aus dem Ausland kam.

Ob ATI das besser wissen sollte? Oder gelangt der Ton jeder Soundkarte über die GraKa nach draußen?
ALso quasi wie die "What you hear"-Funktion der SB-Soundkarten. Alles was im System an Klängen erzeugt wird (was ich über Lautsprecher höre) kann über die "what you hear"-Funktion aufgenommen werden.
Und so würde dann alles was man auch am Klinkenausgang der Karte hört über die GraKa ausgegeben.




> Den räumlichen Klang, also, dass du Geräusche von allen Seiten hörst, gibt es auch ohne EAX.[/b]
> Ist eine Birne keine Frucht nur weil Äpfel Früchte sind? Ich kann auch mit dem Roller von A nach B fahren, ist ein Auto deshalb kein Fahrzeug?
> 
> Oder ein Kleinflugzeug dass nur 1l auf 100Km braucht (Selbstbau in den USA) ist kein Fortbewegungsmittel, weil es sparsamer ist als das verbreitetere Auto?
> ...


----------



## Blutstoff (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*



Tobias Claren schrieb:


> Wenn es heute "ausstirbt" bedeutet dass das das was es heute gibt genau so gut ist? Läuft das über OpenAL? Oder dass es ausstirbt und damit auch Qualität verloren geht?


 
Das bedeuted nichts anderes als, dass es heute für die Programmierer bessere Möglichkeiten gibt, räumliche Effekte in Spielen zu simulieren. EAX wird daher nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Wenn Du dauernd rumstänkerst, weil Du nicht raffst, was die Leute meinen, und alles besser zu wissen glaubst: warum fragst Du dann hier dann überhaupt? 


Nochmal: mit "Eax ist kein surround" meinte (ganz sicher) KEINER hier "EAX ist keine Surroundspur wie bei ner DVD", sondern wir wollten Dir nur klarmachen, dass EAX nicht _automatisch_ bedeutet, dass man ein Spiel dann in 4.1/5.1/7.1 spielt, nur weil man im Soundmenü EAX aktiviert hat. Man kann ein Spiel in 5.1 "surround" spielen auch ohne EAX, und man kann auch nur bei Stereo EAX aktivieren - mehr meinten wir nicht, capicé´? EAX ist "nur" eine korrektere Berechnung des KLANGS von bestimmten Geräuschen in Abhängigkeit von der 3D-Umgebung im Spiel - WENN ein Schuss von hinten links zu hören ist, dann berechnet EAX den Klang des Schusses passender zur Spiel-Umgebung, als wenn kein EAX aktiv ist. In einem Keller hört es sich anders an als auf dem Dach eines Hochhauses oder auf dem Spielfeld in einem Fußballstadion. Und bei nem Stereosystem hörst Du den Schuss halt dann von links "vorne", aber der KLANG passt dann trotzdem zur Spielumgebung.


Die meisten Spiele machen halt inzwischen einen "korrekten" Klang auch ohne auf EAX zurückgreifen zu müssen, daher kann man inzwischen getrost bei einem Soundkartenneukauf auf EAX verzichten - egal ob man nun in Stereo oder in 5.1 spielt.


----------



## TobiasClaren (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Ich "stänkere" (bis jetzt) nicht rum.
Es gibt halt KS die es selbst nicht r., bzw. mit Rabulismus (nachschlagen) versuchen es so darzustellen als ob sie (alleine) Recht hatten. Das ist wohl so eine "Gesicht verlieren"-Nummer.
Leute die auf Definitionen rumreiten die sie selbst aufstellen.

Da ist es doch schon wieder. Nur weil man "auch" ohne EAX ein Spiel in 4.1, 5.1, 7.1 spielen kann (immer?) ist EAX keine Raumklangerzeugung mehr?

Die Reaktion kommt mir vor wie die die ein Polizist zeigen könnte, wenn man ihn rechtlich aufklärt.
Ihn Korrigiert. Ich hätte damit kein Problem. Nicht mal gegenüber einem Richter.

Auch wenn es so ist dass ein Spiel erst mal den Raumklang mitbringt indem es Geräusche im Raum Platziert und EAX "nur" Hall oder Reflexionseffekte usw. hinzufügt (sich also zwischen Spielsurround und Ausgabe setzt) bleibt es ein Surround.

EAX erzeugt Effekte (aufgrund der Klangvorgabe das Spieles und der Raumdaten der Grafikenginge) die es selbst im Raum platziert (Echos usw.). Es ist irrelevant für die Definition von Raumklang ob das Spiel die Grundgeräusche vorgab. Wie soll EAX auch sonst seinen Ton erzeugen?


Wenn das Spiel als Grundlage "Richtungsklang" liefert, dann liefert EAX "Raumklang". Also den Raum entsprechend der räumlichen Vorgaben (der Engine) klanglich erzeugt.
Achtung jetzt spekuliere ich: Damit das gut funktioniert muss die Engine auch die Informationen liefern aus welchem Material eine Wand oder Objekte sind.
Bitte nicht darauf rumreiten, "Richtungsklang" ist eine Wortschöpfung von mir (bzw. Google hat es nur 3x drin), und soll nur die Niveaus verdeutlichen. Es mag heute auch ohne EAX gehen. Entweder mit OpenAL (oder was auch immer im System), oder Engineintern im Spiel.

Ich weiß immer noch nicht was ein "korrekter" Klang sein soll.
Es ging darum ob es die gleiche Qualität ist. Oder besser oder schlechter.

Und ob die akuellen Treiber/Software im System auch alte Spiele die auf EAX setzten in gleicher Qualität wiedergeben können.

*Ich kann ja auch mit Freeware-Software in Lizenz enkodiertes Videomaterial wiedergeben. Früher konnte Windows nicht mal Mpeg2 wiedergeben weil MS sich die Lizenz sparte. Freeware-Player konnten es.

Daher die Frage. Es ist ja rein von den Möglichkeiten nicht ausgeschlossen, dass das was Spiele signalisieren wenn man "EAX" im Spiel aktiviert, auch durch eine andere Lösung übernommen werden kann.
Gerade wenn EAX "nur" aus bestehenden Geräuschen (für die das Spiel nur die Position im Raum angibt) realistischere Raumklangeffekte erzeugt, dürfte es Lizenzrechtlich kein Problem sein wenn eine Alternative zu EAX diese Daten interpretiert.*

Ich hoffe nicht dass sich nun andere Leser nun durch eine Art "Angstloyalität" eingeschüchtert sehen mir zu antworten  .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*



> Rabulismus (nachschlagen)



Bevor du versuchst deine Argumentationskette mit mutmaßlichen Fachbegriffen glaubwürdiger erscheinen zu lassen, solltest du vielleicht deinen eingeklammerten Hinweis selbst beachten und nicht mit Neologismen um dich werfen. Der korrekte Ausdruck lautet nämlich Rabulistik und nicht Rabulismus 



> Leute die auf Definitionen rumreiten die sie selbst aufstellen.



Machst du mit deiner Haarspalterei bezüglich "Richtungsklang" und "Raumklang" nicht genau das selbe?



> Auch wenn es so ist dass ein Spiel erst mal den Raumklang mitbringt indem es Geräusche im Raum Platziert und EAX "nur" Hall oder Reflexionseffekte usw. hinzufügt (sich also zwischen Spielsurround und Ausgabe setzt) bleibt es ein Surround.



Das ist einfach falsch so. Auch wenn die wortwörtliche Interpretation deine Argumentation richtiger erscheinen lassen könnte zählen nunmal die technischen Fakten. Und technisch gesehen bedeutet "Surround" die Wiedergabe auf mindestens 5 Lautsprechern (Front L/R, Center, Rear R/L).
EAX funktioniert aber auch mit einem Stereo-System, klingt nur nicht wirklich schön.
EAX ist eine Art DSP (Digitaler Sound Prozessor), es fügt Effekte hinzu, ganz gleich ob in Stereo- oder Surround-Betrieb.



> Ich weiß immer noch nicht was ein "korrekter" Klang sein soll.



Dann hör dir mal ein Live-Konzert an, das und nichts anderes ist korrekter Klang. Klangreproduktion mittels Wiedergabe-Medium, Verstärker und Lautsprechern ist niemals korrekt.



> Es ging darum ob es die gleiche Qualität ist. Oder besser oder schlechter.



Die Frage danach, ob die Sound-Effekte in aktuellen Spielen besser oder schlechter sind als die EAX-Effekte in älteren Titeln erübrigt sich mMn völlig, denn eine Wahl hast du sowieso nicht. Du kannst nicht evaluieren ob es mit EAX besser klingen würde, da es in den Spielen keine Implentierung dafür gibt.



> Und ob die akuellen Treiber/Software im System auch alte Spiele die auf EAX setzten in gleicher Qualität wiedergeben können.



Natürlich geben aktuelle Creative-Treiber EAX genauso wieder wie es alte tun. EAX ist in dieser Hinsicht wie eine Programmiersprache zu sehen, mit der der Soundprozessor von Creative-Karten programmiert werden kann. Die "Sprache" hat sich im Laufe der Zeit ja nicht verändert, sie wurde lediglich um mehr Möglichkeiten erweitert.



> Daher die Frage. Es ist ja rein von den Möglichkeiten nicht ausgeschlossen, dass das was Spiele signalisieren wenn man "EAX" im Spiel aktiviert, auch durch eine andere Lösung übernommen werden kann.
> Gerade wenn EAX "nur" aus bestehenden Geräuschen (für die das Spiel nur die Position im Raum angibt) realistischere Raumklangeffekte erzeugt, dürfte es Lizenzrechtlich kein Problem sein wenn eine Alternative zu EAX diese Daten interpretiert.



Ich versteh nicht ganz was deine Frage dabei ist....die EAX-Daten sind in den Spielen implementiert und werden vom Soundkarten-Treiber interpretiert, sofern er sie versteht.
EAX1 und EAX2 wurden von Creative freigegeben, also kann im Prinzip jeder Soundkartenhersteller eine Unterstützung für EAX1-2 implementieren. Das wird auch z.B. bei Asus Xonar Soundkarten gemacht. EAX3-5 sind dagegen nicht von Creative freigegeben. Asus Xonar können aber (zumindest bis EAX4) die EAX-Implentierungen in den Spielen interpretieren und die korrekte Soundberechnung nachahmen. Das geht auch mehr oder weniger gut. Aber Creative-Chips sind die einzigen, die offiziell EAX3-5 richtig unterstützen, man kann also nur bei Creative-Chips sicher sein, dass die EAX-Anweisungen in den Spielen auch 100%ig korrekt vom Treiber interpretiert werden.



> Ich hoffe nicht dass sich nun andere Leser nun durch eine Art "Angstloyalität" eingeschüchtert sehen mir zu antworten  .



Ganz sicher nicht. Wenn, dann vergeht den Lesern hier die Lust am Antworten durch solche arroganten Provokationen


----------



## TobiasClaren (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Was das Wort an sich angeht ist es nicht grundsätzlich falsch.
Es gibt diesen "ismus" wie den Narzissmus als Verhaltensmuster.
Ich bin auch nicht der einzige der es so nennt.
Trennen wir also die Rabulistik als Methode und den Rabulismus als Verhaltensmuster.
Dass man bei Wikipedia eine Umeitung schaltet spricht ja nicht gegen das Wort "Rabulismus, sondern für eine Existenz. 2640 Ergebnisse bei Google sind trotz knapp 96000 für Rabulistik kein Beleg für einen "Fehler". Nur für eine etwas abweichende Definition.
Bei Wikipedia findet sich eine definition für "-ismus". Das Wort darf konstruiert bzw. verwendet werden.
Genau so wie das Wort "Rabulistisch".



> Machst du mit deiner Haarspalterei bezüglich "Richtungsklang" und "Raumklang" nicht genau das selbe?


Nein, denn da versuchte ich es so zu erklären dass es auch geistig etwas trägere Personen nachvollziehen können.
Ich habe quasi als "Disclaimer" dazu geschrieben dass es eine Wortschöpfung von mir ist die die Niveaus verdeutlichen soll. Verdeutlichen dass alles Surround ist, aber in unterschiedlichen Qualitäten (wie oder woraus er erzeugt wirde ist nicht von Bedeutung).
WEIL ich damit gerechnet habe (was sich sogar trotz dem Hinweis bewahrheitete) dass dies aufgegriffen wird.
Das ist keine technische Definition, und kann daher auch nicht mit technischen Argumenten oder Fachwissen widerlegt werden.
Daher zählen keine "technischen Fakten"!



> Dann hör dir mal ein Live-Konzert an, das und nichts anderes ist korrekter Klang. Klangreproduktion mittels Wiedergabe-Medium, Verstärker und Lautsprechern ist niemals korrekt.


Dann sollte das diffuse Wort "Korrekt" hier auch nicht verwendet werden.
Jede 3D-Klangerzeugung erzeugt ihren eigenen Raumklang. Da gibt es kein "Korrekt".
Aber es gibt durch Menschen hörbare Qualitätsunterschiede. Und nur um die ging es.



> Die Frage danach, ob die Sound-Effekte in aktuellen Spielen besser oder schlechter sind als die EAX-Effekte in älteren Titeln erübrigt sich mMn völlig, denn eine Wahl hast du sowieso nicht. Du kannst nicht evaluieren ob es mit EAX besser klingen würde, da es in den Spielen keine Implentierung dafür gibt.


Selbstverständlich habe ich die Wahl (???). Wenn ich ohne Creative-Karte nicht die vom Spiel per EAX ermöglichte Qualität erreichen kann muss ich eine Creative-Karte verwenden.
Wenn ein neues Spiel keine EAX-Implementierung hat ist es egal.
Ich schrieb nur von alten Spielen. Spiele die für physikalisch berrechneten Mehrkanal-Raumklang (wieder nur ein Versuch es so auszudrücken dass es verstanden wird) nur EAX bieten.
So dass ich dort EAX aktiviere, und auch ohne Creative-Soundkarte (oder EAX1 oder EAX2-Lizenz) einen Raumklang auf aktuellem Niveau der EAX-Alternative(n) erhalte. Z.B. über OpenAL
"Capice"? <= Ist übrigens das Niveau von "Basta"?
Hat Creative nicht selbst einen "Wrapper" geschrieben, als Microsoft ihnen die Schnittstelle genommen hat? So wie es vor der Unterstützung von DVBS im MS-MediaCenter nur per Wrapper möglich war eine DVBS-Karte einzusetzen. Die Kanäle der DVBs-Karte wurden dem MediaCenter als DVBt "verkauft".

*Ich denke bei meiner Frage nur daran, ob es nicht möglich wäre (oder schon möglich ist) dass eine Art "Wrapper" zwischen der EAX-Option in alten Spielen, und freier Raumklangerzeugung wie OpenAL vermittelt. Über diese Möglichkeit muss man doch ohne Anfeindungen (ich habe nie angefangen) objektiv diskutieren können. Soll kein Angriff sein: War es jetzt zu verstehen ("Ich versteh nicht ganz was deine Frage dabei ist....")?**
Wenn EAX1 und EAX2 von anderen Soundkartenherstellern in Lizenz verwendet werden kann, dann ist der Gedanke dass eine freie Raumklangerzeugung auch auf diese EAX-Option in (älteren) Spielen zugreifen und sie interpretieren kann doch nicht abwegig. Creative selbst hat ja einen Wrapper eingesetzt.
Ob nur Creative EAX3-5 ("HD"?) unterstützt ist dabei unwichtig, da ich ja in der Frage nie EAX einsetzen wollte. Nur die EAX-Option in (alten) Spielen nutzen, aber mit z.B. OpenAL daraus Raumklang erzeuge.
Kein 1A-Vergleich, aber ein Versuch: Ich kann einen Benziner auch mit Gas betreiben. Ein paar Umbauten (hier ein Wrapper), und es läuft.
Ich hoffe das jetzt verstanden wurde worum es mir geht.
*



> Ganz sicher nicht. Wenn, dann vergeht den Lesern hier die Lust am Antworten durch solche arroganten Provokationen


Mit den "arroganten Provokationen" hat "Herbboy" angefangen (16.06.2010, 14:26). Scheinbar der Punkt wo die Argumente ausgingen. Zuvor habe ich niemals jemand angegriffen oder beleidigt. Das lässt sich leicht von jedem Leser nachvollziehen. Und als Reaktion darauf habe ich dies auch nur zurückgegeben.
Dass es Zurückhaltung bei Kritik gibt um nicht selbst zum Ziel des Kritisierten zu werden, zeigt z.B. die Zeit vor gut 70 Jahren.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*



> Und als Reaktion darauf habe ich dies auch nur zurückgegeben.



Und genau das sollte man nicht tun.  Wenn man sich angegriffen und provoziert fühlt hat man gerade in einem Forum die nötige Zeit, die man zum tief durchatmen braucht und kann dann die Provokation vom Gegenüber einfach ignorieren. ("Der Klügere gibt nach") 
Und btw.: ich verstehe ja, dass du mit der Anpassung der Schriftgröße eine Betonung verdeutlichen willst und auf deine eigentliche Frage aufmerksam machen wills. Aber dazu gibt es auch andere Mittel (Fettdruck, Kursiv-Schrift, Unterstreichen). Die verschiedenen Schriftgrößen machen deinen Post sehr unübersichtlich. Nur so als (nicht angreifender, sondern als Hilfestellung gemeinter) Hinweis 

Ich lege die Diskussion, worum es sich bei EAX nun tatsächlich handelt, einfach mal ad acta und hoffe, wir verstehen beide, was gemeint ist und kennen uns beide wenigstens grundlegend mit der Funktionsweise aus.

Ich fasse deine Frage nun so auf: du möchtest wissen, ob es einen Software-Wrapper gibt, der es ermöglicht die EAX-Effekte aus älteren Spielen mithilfe freier Schnittstellen (wie z.B. OpenAL) auch auf Soundkarten zu nutzen, die keine Unterstützung für EAX haben.

Liege ich da so in etwa richtig?

Also meines Wissens gibt es derzeit nur den OpenAL-Wrapper von Creative (ALchemy) und dieser funktioniert mWn auch nur mit Creative-Karten.
Und wie ich schon geschrieben habe...EAX1 und 2 sind von Creative frei verfügbar gemacht worden. Die nötigen Interpreter können also von jedem Soundkarten-Hersteller in die Treiber integriert werden. Bei EAX3-5 (EAX Advanced HD) ist dies nicht möglich, da Creative die Schnittstellen dafür nicht freigibt.

Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen...wenn du die EAX-Effekte aus älteren Spielen (EAX1-2) hören willst brauchst du zwingend eine Soundkarte, die EAX1-2 unterstützt. Das sind konkret die Soundkarten von Creative, die Auzentech-Soundkarten mit X-Fi-Chip und die Asus Xonar Soundkarten. Bei anderen Soundkarten weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## andyw1228 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Was ist denn nun mit dem Audio-Datenstrom?
Bei solchen Antworten, wie sie Tobias erhalten hat, hat man überhaupt GAR KEINE Lust mehr einen Hersteller irgendwas zu fragen. Ich habe immer die Befürchtung a) Sie wissen gar nicht, wovon sie reden,
b) sie verstehen die Frage nicht oder
c) die Antowort wird von einer vorgefertigten FAQ vorgelesen, die man auch im Netz hätte lesen können.
Das ist sowas von arm! Mir ist noch nie eine SupportMail begegnet, die kopmlett und umfassend war. HAbe bei einem SAT-Receiver Hersteller wegen HBBTV nachgefragt. Es war eine mehrteilige Frage. Mir wurde natürlich nur ein TEil beantwortet. Ich mussste weitere 3 Mail schreiben, damit
die Frage komplett beantwortet war.
Das krasseste sind so Antworten, wie oben , wo eine Tussi keine Ahnung hat, was die Frage bedeutet und anstatt wen anders zu fragen einfach ein Wort (HDMI) rauspickt und in der FAQ
die passende Phrase rauskopiert...

Ich würde jedenfalls gerne mehr wissen, was HDMI AUDIO angeht. Ich habe eine GTX470 und einen Panasonic TV mit Onkyo AVR- beide HDMI1.4.
Außerdem habe ich noch meine geliebte X-Fi Titanium im PC. Um Kabel zu sparen wollte ich alles
über ein HDMI Kabel laufen lassen. Aber habe ich dann überhaupt noch 5.1 mit der GTX470
als "Soundkarte" ?? Was kann die GTX als Soundkarte? Echtzeitsamplerateconversion,...?
Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendwelche Stream-Cores zur SOundberechung herangezogen werden, also
muss alles die CPU machen. Und ganz ohne Soundkarte machen DAS selbst aktuelle CPUs nicht
nebenbei. MAn bedenke, dass mind. 32 Kanäle in echtzeit gemischt, transcodiert (von MP3,OGG in PCM oder LPCM)
und gefaltet (EQ,HAll) werden müssen. Das macht auch ein Quadcore nicht im Leerlauf.
Wenn ich meine DAW anwerfe und einen HAll für 8 Spuren und wenig andere Spielerein mache, dann
sind dass bis zu 50% Auslastung. Ok, da ist natürlich in 32Bit,bzw sogar intern 64Bit Genauigkeit
aber es ist trotzalledem ein Hausnummer, wenn die CPU Soundprocessing machen soll.
Das kann jeder Onboard Cmedia zig-fach besser und schneller. Gerade Filtern und EQing.

Desewegen glaube ich nicht, dass Sounkarten auststerben oder obsolete werden. Es gibt ja nun 
auch HDMI Versionen der X-Fi. Müsster aber trotzdem irgendwie inern über den PCI-E gehen.


----------



## stetel (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Gibts irgendein bestimmtes Kriterium, dass EAX so wichtig macht? Onboard Sound ist Marktführer und nicht Creative  EAX ist meiner Meinung nach einfach völlig unwichtig und wer umbedingt den besten Sound am PC will holt sich sowieso keine X-Fi...... EAX ist nix mehr als ne Effektbibliothek für schon vorhandene Sounds in Spielen und macht jetzt nicht wirklich viel aus. Ist halt ne Spielerei wie Physx. Braucht eigentlich niemand.


----------



## TobiasClaren (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Halb korrekt.

Es ist mir Piepegal was Creative in Lizenz freigibt.
Keinem Hersteller eines eigenen Softwareweges kann es verboten werden EAX-Befehle zu interpretieren. Egal welcher Version.
Es gibt ja auch kostenpflichtige und freie h-264-Codecs. Und obwohl ein Film mit einem kostenpflichtigen Codec erstellt wurde, könnden die freien Codecs sie auch wiedergeben.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*



> Keinem Hersteller eines eigenen Softwareweges kann es verboten werden EAX-Befehle zu interpretieren. Egal welcher Version.
> Es gibt ja auch kostenpflichtige und freie h-264-Codecs. Und obwohl ein Film mit einem kostenpflichtigen Codec erstellt wurde, könnden die freien Codecs sie auch wiedergeben.



Sowas kostet aber eine riesige Menge Entwicklungsaufwand, muss ja schließlich alles per Reverse-Engeneering herausgefunden werden wie EAX arbeitet, welche Syntax es hat etc.
Augenscheinlich hat sich dazu bisher niemand durchgerungen, solch eine Lösung anzubieten.


----------



## stetel (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Vielleicht gibts da auch irgendwelchen anderen Patentrechte. Ansonsten wird das grosse Geld mit Konsolen gemacht und die haben kein EAX. Die PC Versionen sind ja meist nur Ports. EAX sollte heutzutage wirklich kein Kaufkriterium mehr sein.


----------



## andyw1228 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Zu sagen , dass Onboard Sound Marktführer ist, ist genauso, als wenn man sagen würde, dass nicht VW MArtkführer bei Kompakten in Europa ist, sonder Dieselfahrzeuge...
Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr es wisst, aber EAX (bis auf v5) ist schon lange von anderen Herstellern lizensiert.
und ganz ohne Soundkarte (auch ohne Onboard) kann man mMn keine Vernünftigen (Occlusion, Verdeckung, Reflexionen) Soundeffekte in Spielen haben. 
"EAX hat keinen speziellen Klang". Es ist nur eine Programmiervorschrift. Man kann mit OpenAL die selben Effekt nutze, ohne
EAX (als Schnittstelle) zu nutzen aber *natürlich* wird trotzdem der DSP der Soundkarte benutzt.
Dass EAX nicht mehr unterstützt wird ist nicht richtig. Es gibt eine Liste (die ich leider auf anhieb nicht finde), in der auch aktuelle Spiele
vorhanden sind (z.B. Lara Croft...., Mass Effekt1,...) und per OpenAL auch die Beschleunigunsfunktionen nutzen.
EAX ist mir dabei völlig egal. Ich fände es nur nicht gut, wenn man nicht in die Spiele-Steinzeit zurückfällt und keinerlei Soundeffekte mehr hat. 
Es geht zwar auch mit Tricks (alles vorberechnet), aber warum nicht die Hardware nutzen, wenn auch Onboard Karten Effekte berechnen können.
Konsolen haben zwar kein EAX, aber sie haben trotzdem Chips zur Soundberechnung und die  Entwickler nutzen unter Garantie in
ihren (Multiplattform) Entwicklkungsumgebungen auch Softwarepakete zu Soundentwicklung. Bei diesen Plugins kann man dann für jede Platform die entsprechenden Ausgabemodule (Aureal, Dolby, EAX, OpenAL,DX,..) wählen und compilieren.

Was Soundqualität angeht:
Die meisten plappern doch nur irgendwelche Thesen von "Möchtegern-Experten" nach, die ALLE sagen Creative, X-Fi, Audigy sind "Müll";
dabei habe (geschätzt) 60% aller User "Brüllwürfel von Aldi" an ihrem Rechner und hören keinen Unterschied zwischen einer Onboard
und einer besseren Karte.
Vieleicht bringt sie das dazu zu sagen, dass Creative Müll ist?!
Ich halte nicht viel von Creative als Firma und dessen Philosophie, aber die (höherwertigen) Produkte als Müll zu bezeichnen ist Quatsch.
Die Verbauten Wandler von Audigy hatten vor 10 Jahren schon super Wandler und hohe Rechenleistung, als es noch kein Auzentech oder
Xonar gab.
OK, Xonars und Auzentechs sind bei analog Klang evtl ein bisschen besser, aber man muss die Kirche im Dorf lassen: 
Das sind Messgrößen im 0,1- o,3 dB-Bereich, die man selbst mit guten Monitoren kaum hört. Denn die meisten Tester (Computerbase, z.B)
machen bei Test dummerweise alle Verschlimmbesserungen an, die es gibt (EQ, CMSS-3S, Crystalizer).
Wenn man auf Qualität testet, dann man man gefälligts alles linear und in den richtigen Modus (Unterhaltungsmodus,Bitgenau,44,1KHz).

Im übrigen schließe ich meinen PC digital (Über Toslink oder HDMI) an meinen AVR (Onkyo 608) an, der ziemlich gute Wandler hat.
Wenn ich allerbeste Steroqualität hören will schließe ich den PC per Toslink an meinen Sony DTC 55ES- ist zwar alt, hat aber immer
noch einen der besten Wandler aller Zeiten.
Und vergesst blos Jitter, wenn ihr nicht in einem Studio arbeitet und mehrere Wandler von verschiedenen Herstellern synchronisieren
wollt/müsst.

Das musste ich allen noch ergänzen, weil es IMMER auf Soundverfälschung durch Creative oder Jitter hinausläuft, wenn man über
digitale Qualität spricht. Falls jemand jetzt widersprechen möchte empfehle ich Posts von RICHTIGEN Experten in einem anderen
(z.B. Hifi-Foum.de) Forum zu lesen. Dort kann man lesen, dass messtechnisch schon lange keine hörbaren Unterschiede bei
ordentlich konstruierten Wandlern vorhanden sind. Selbst Einsteiger-Hifi-Verstärker klingen nicht besser, als 100-fach teurere
Highend-Verstärker- aber das ist ein bittere Pille für alle Highend-Freaks und Test-Magazine....

*Trotzdem bleibt meine Frage: Wie/wer verarbeitet den Sound, wenn man eine GTX470 (oder andere) als "Soundkarte" nutzt ?
Haben die Grakas mittlerweile kleine DSPs für die grundlegenden Funktionen? Welche Funktinen sind das?
Ich glaube, ich werde dafür einen neuen Thread machen.
*


----------



## TAZ (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

EAX-Liste: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/51034-game-list-eax-eax-5-0-open-al-alchemy.html

Meine Audigy 2 ZS war analog definitiv besser als meine X-Fi es ist. ich höre zwar auch nicht so einen gewaltigen Unterschied, aber den gibt es, insofern man genau hinhört und entsprechende Schallwandler besitzt. Schade dass der Treibersupport für die Audigy 2 ZS fallen gelassen wurde, sonst hätte ich diese Karte heute noch.

Im Unterhaltungsmodus machen (alle?) Creative-Karten aber 48 kHz, lässt sich auch nicht einstellen.
Dazu muss man in den Audio-Erstellungsmodus wechseln.

Wenn du deinen Receiver über Toslink anschliesst ist es sowieso egal was für Wandler die Karte hat, und wenn dein Onboardsound Dolby Digital unterstützt kannst du dir an dieser Stelle die Soundkarte auch sparen.

Jitter halte ich auch für unbedenklich im Heimbereich.

Wenn du den Sound per HDMI ausgibst muss er nicht komprimiert werden wie bei Toslink, ergo ist hier kein Dolby Digital oder dts connect erforderlich. Er wird schlicht und ergreifend durchgeschliffen...


----------



## andyw1228 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

TAZ, 
Genau diese Listen meinte ich.
Ich hatte auch vorher eine AudigyZS und fand den Klang "anders", aber nicht besser. MMn ist die
Abstimmung oder Ausnags-Impedanz bei der so, dass sie etwas lauter und bassiger klingt.
Wenn man einen DoppelBlindtest macht, dann schneidet immer die etwas lautere Anlage besser ab.
Dabei muss der Unterschied nur leicht sein, sonst merkt man, dass eine Anlage lauter ist. Und
unterschiedliche Anlagen *genau* gleich laut zu bekommen ist auch mit Pegelmesser nicht
so einfach wegen nichtlinearer Verzerrungen.
Und anders, als mit einem DBT kann man nicht objektiv unterscheiden- wer anderes behauptet, ist
einfach arrogant oder unwissend. Das ist _unter anderem_ der Grund, warum bei teuren
Musikproduktionen verschiedene TonIngs Mischen und Mastern. Man kann nach einer Weile (oder
wenn man psychologisch kompromittiert ist) nicht mehr objektive über Klang urteilen.
Selbst anerkannte Ärzte würden nie eine Arzneimittelstudie ohne DBT durchführen, denn wenn nur
ein Arzt wüsste, welcher der Patienten den Placebo bekommt (welche Soundkarte welche ist),
könnte das alle Ergebnisse ruinieren. Ein bekanntes Beispiel von einem Wissenschaflter, der das nicht
gemacht hat, ist ein 
Das mit DTS Connect und so ist mir schon klar. Ich habe vorher (bevor ich die GTX für 3D per HDMI angeschlossen habe) mit einem Toslink AVR und X-FI Titanium und Dolby Live benutzt.
Die leichten Latenzen waren verschmezbar und ind Spielen fällt einem die Soundverschlechterung
durch die (hardware) Komprimierung gar nicht auf.
*Wenn *ich Musik vom PC hören wollte, habe ich natürlich immer auf Musikmodus, 44,1KHz und alle Spielereien aus gestellt. Man kann in der Windows Soundsteuerung auf 16Bit,24Bit und 44,1 oder eben 48 oder 96KHz einstellen.
EQ stelle ich generell niemals an- den braucht man mMn nur
bei Lautsprechern mit extremen Verzerrungen, oder wenn der Raum akkustisch für den A.... ist.

Gibt es überhaupt onboard Karten mit Dolby Live?


----------



## TAZ (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Ich finde im sogar im Gegenteil dass die X-Fi analog im Bassbereich stärker abgestimmt ist als die Audigy 2 ZS, soll heißen die Audigy 2 ZS war neutraler als meine X-Fi Titanium es jetzt ist.

Selbst wenn du in der Windowssystemsteuerung auf 44.1 kHz stellst, übergeht die X-Fi diese Einstellung im Unterhaltungs- und Spielemodus und stellt automatisch wieder 48 kHz. Ist aber imho zu vernachlässigen, ich höre keine Unterschiede. EQ benutze ich auch gar nicht, da geht nur die Dynamik verloren, wenn mir meine LS oder Kopfhörer nicht gefallen habe ich wohl die falschen gekauft.

Mein Mainboard (Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 mit Realtek ALC892) verfügt über Dolby Digital. Es hat sogar Dolby Pro Logic IIx, ist doch am Ende auch nur eine Lizenzsache, die Arbeit übernimmt dann halt die CPU anstatt der DSP der Soundkarte.

btw: wenn die Prüfungszeit rum ist mach ich mal nen kleinen Test ob man Unterschiede im Digitalbetrieb zwischen X-Fi Titanium, Onboard-Sound (beide per Toslink) oder Grafikkarte per HDMI hört. 
Eigentlich sollte es keine Unterschiede geben, ich glaube auch nicht dass es welche gibt.


----------



## andyw1228 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Oh, hatte beim oberen Pots vergessen eine Satz zu ende zu schreiben. Der mit dem Verhaltensforscher. Es war DER Popstar der Verhaltensforschung, mir fiel aber der Name nicht ein...
Es ist Marc Hauser von der Harvard University, der umwerfende Erkenntnisse bei Tierverhalten
beobachtet hat- leider nicht nach wissenschaftlichen Maßstab.
Jedenfalls hatte der, um "bedeutende" Erfolge zu feiern bei seinen Untersuchungen an Affen
kein DBT, sondern Blindtests gemacht, d.h. die Assistenten, die die Videos der Affen ausgewertet
hatten wussten, nach was sie Ausschau halten sollten. Das kam raus und er wurde fast
rausgeschmissen und hätte fast seinen Lehrstuhl verloren.
Es ist zwar keine "Wissenschaft" Soundkarten zu vergleichen, aber es sollten wissenschaftliche
Maßstäbe (DBT oder wenigstens DBT) verwendet werden- alles andere ist Geschwurbel.

Soundformat:
Also bei mir kommt am AVR 44.1KHz an, wenn ich das umstelle. Ich habe das schon öfter gelesen, dass es nicht geht.
Theoretisch hat man dann Verluste durch die Sampleratenumrechnung, aber wie du schon sagst:
Ob man das hört?
Wenn man es hören *will*, dann hört man es. Und da sind wir wieder beim Blindtest.

Und was HDMI-Audio per Grafikkarte angeht:
Weiß denn jemand, was ein Grafikkarte (z.B. GTX470) an Sound *kann*? Speziell bei Spielen.
Bei Video muss ja nur der demuxte Soundstream wieder ins HDMI Signal eingeflochten werden.
Bei neueren Spielen kann man ja mittlerweile kein Soundformat mehr auswählen. Hat man dann
trotzdem 5.1 Sound mit einer GTX, wie mit einer X-Fi, oder muss man da Abtsriche machen?
Das interessiert mich jetz vor allem. Dann bräuchte man ja wirklich keine Soundkarte- noch
nicht mal Onboard ,sondern OnGrafik.


----------



## Zero-11 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*



andyw1228 schrieb:


> Was Soundqualität angeht:
> Die meisten plappern doch nur irgendwelche Thesen von "Möchtegern-Experten" nach, die ALLE sagen Creative, X-Fi, Audigy sind "Müll";
> dabei habe (geschätzt) 60% aller User "Brüllwürfel von Aldi" an ihrem Rechner und hören keinen Unterschied zwischen einer Onboard
> und einer besseren Karte.
> ...


 
Aua vor den Xonars schwörten die Leute auf Creative jetzt haben sie halt daraus gelernt ne Audigy ist zu heutigem Onboard nicht gerade ne wucht.

Deine 60% Brüllwürfelaussage zeigt nur das du ein ziemlicher Soundenthusiast bist und mit Technischen Daten um dich wirfst. Das hört doch eh niemand raus "blablabla".


----------



## TAZ (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Sorry aber wer sagt dass ne Audigy (es ging hier um die Audigy 2 ZS!!) im Vergleich zu Onboard nicht viel besser ist, disqualifiziert sich leider total. Und den Unterschied habe ich auch auf 60€-Brüllwürfelsystemen deutlich gehört.


----------



## PEG96 (13. Februar 2011)

Den Unterschied zwischen onboard und audigy 2zs war auch bei mir mit brüllwürfeln hörbar.


----------



## lu89 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen onboard und audigy 2zs war auch bei mir mit brüllwürfeln hörbar.


Absolut! (Bei meinem Logitech Z3)


----------



## andyw1228 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*



lu89 schrieb:


> Absolut! (Bei meinem Logitech Z3)



Das sind ja schon keine Brüllwürfel mehr. Mit etwas gutem Willen könnte man denen durchaus eingeschränkt HIFI-Fähigkeit zuschreiben.
Mit Brüllwürfeln meine ich entweder 30 Jahre alte Schneider 1000W (PMPO) Anlage an Onboard oder halt 10€ Lautsprecher (manchmal mit Loudness oder "Super Duper Hyper Sound"- Schalter).
Ich will dessen Besitzen nicht dissen oder so- diese Teile haben ihre dasinsberechtigung, aber eben nur für "Nebengeräusche".

@Zero:
Das ist kein BlaBla, wenn es das für dich ist, hättest du ja nicht antworten brauchen. Es geht darum, dass manche Leute mehr über die PC-Anlage hören, als nur Soundeffekte von Spielen und dann kann man sehr wohl einen Unterschied zwischen z.B. (wieder mal) Audigy2ZS und onboard Sound hören. 
MMn sind aber die Unterschiede bei Xonar(Asus), Creative und Auzentech nicht SO gewaltig, wie sie (auch in PCGH) in vielen Magazinengeschildert werden. Und die Tests bei PCGH sind sowieso eine Lachnummer:
Mit objektiven Tests hat das nichts zu tun- da werden nur Phrasen aus einem bestimmten Worvorrat nach belieben zusammengesetzt.
Der einzige Weg sowas objektiv zu vergleichen sind Messwerte und ob da nun ein Wandler 120dB statt 103dB Rauschabstans hat- who cares.
Das würde im Umkehrschluss heißen, dass ich vor 10 Jahren taub war, weil ich nicht gehört habe, dass eine CD an der Hifi-Anlage viel Besser klingt, als über den PC.
Das war damals nicht der Fall (Audigy2ZS) und heute auch nicht (X-FI Titanium) und ich kann das -denke ich - einigermaßen beurteilen.

PS: steckt mal lieber (mind.) 100€ mehr in die nächsten Lautsprecher, als jin andere Hardware. Hören macht bei Spielen die Hälfte der Wahrnehmung aus.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## iceman650 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*



			
				andyw1228 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind ja schon keine Brüllwürfel mehr.



Plasikapparate die klanglich nicht annähernd an Hifi rankommen. Nichtmal Midfi, das ist stumpfes Lowfi.



			
				andyw1228 schrieb:
			
		

> MMn sind aber die Unterschiede bei Xonar(Asus), Creative und Auzentech nicht SO gewaltig, wie sie (auch in PCGH) in vielen Magazinengeschildert werden. Und die Tests bei PCGH sind sowieso eine Lachnummer:


Die sind aber so gewaltig, traurig aber wahr.
Ich hatte schon eine X-Fi Titanium mit einer Asus Xonar DX verglichen, und da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Die X-Fi ist ausschließlich auf stumpfe Effekthascherei mit überbetonten Höhen und Rumpelbässen aus, während die DX sich wenigstens Mühe gibt, Musik so darzustellen, wie sie eben ist.

Mfg, ice

€dit: Willst du hier einen mit deinen Texten erschlagen oder warum schreibst du das, was in 2 Zeilen möglich ist, rüberzubringen in 10 Zeilen?


----------



## andyw1228 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Tja, wenn Du sowas kannst, dann freu dich. Ich brauch halt etwas mehr Buchstaben.
Leider hat das bei dir nicht geholfen...

"Rumpelbässe" und Co sind genau DIE Adjektive, die ich meinte. Ich würde um 
eine große Geldmenge wetten, das DU im Blindtest (da braucht es keinen DBT) NICHT herausfindest, wann
du eine Xonar oder eine X-Fi hörst. An den selben LS und mit linearer Einstellung, d.h 
*ohne CMSS,EQ oder Sonstiges*. Ist gar nicht möglich Alle etwas besseren Soundkarten
haben schon seit Jahren (!) eine linealglatten Frequenzverlauf bei SNR >100dB. Es werden defacto 
Wandlerschaltungen aus der oberen Hifi-
Mittel- bis Oberklasse verwendet. WO soll da bitte das "Rumpeln im Bass" oder anderer Quatsch herkommen? (*)
Oder hat vieleicht das verwendete Kabel, Mainboard oder Gehäuse einen Einflus auf den Klang.

Technisch gesehen, klingen diese Karten besser oder genauso gut, wie 10 Jahre alte CD-Player.
Sind den bei CD-PLayer die Unterschiede auch sooo groß?
Es gibt sogar eine Fraktion bei den Hifi-Isten, die sagen es gäbe ab 200€ Kaufpreis und guter
Konstruktion keinen Unterschied im Klang.

(*): habe zwischendurch immer mal wieder was von Kopfhörern gelesen; falls ihr Soundkarten mit Kofhörern
nutzt, bzw. vergleicht, sind natürlich Unterschiede vorhande. Das nicht jeder Kopfhörer die gleiche Eingangs-
Impedanz hat und die Soundkarten dadurch unterschiedlich gekoppelt sind, treten schon mal größere
Unterschiede auf. Ich würde niemals einen Kopfhörer an die Soundkarte hängen, mMn kein Hersteller
vernünftige Kopfhörerverstärker verbaut. Außerdem hören ich so gut, wie nie mit KH.
Und speziell mit Kophörern sind Blindtests auch ein Problem.


----------



## iceman650 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Sorry, aber ich hab mit mehreren Kopfhörern getestet und du kannst erzählen was du willst, aber die X-fis haben einfach matschigere (undetailliertere) Höhen und weniger präzise, dröhnigere (undefinierte) Bässe. Und dass man es mit Kopfhörern besser merkt, würde ich darauf beziehen, dass Kopfhörer für 200€ einfach besser sind als Lautsprecher für 200€.
Das nächste, was ich hören konnte, was an meine Beyerdynamic DT660 (170€) herankommt, waren Dynaudio Kompaktlautsprecher, die bei 1400€ AFAIR lagen. Und die hingen an 1000€-Elektronik, obwohl das eher weniger ausmachen sollte.

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*



> Sorry, aber ich hab mit mehreren Kopfhörern getestet und du kannst erzählen was du willst, aber die X-fis haben einfach matschigere (undetailliertere) Höhen und weniger präzise, dröhnigere (undefinierte) Bässe. Und dass man es mit Kopfhörern besser merkt, würde ich darauf beziehen, dass Kopfhörer für 200€ einfach besser sind als Lautsprecher für 200€.



Naja, andyw1228 hat da schon nicht ganz unrecht. Matschige Bässe und undetallierte Höhen können durchaus auch von unzureichender Verstärkung herrühren. Grad die teuren KHs vom Schlage DT880, K701 oder HD650 brauchen schon nen ordentlichen Output um ihr Potential zeigen zu können.
Wenn man die verschiedenen Soundkarten miteinander mit Kopfhörern vergleichen will sollte man auf jeden Fall einen externen KHV verwenden, sonst bringen die Vergleiche in der Tat nichts.



> Ich würde niemals einen Kopfhörer an die Soundkarte hängen, mMn kein Hersteller
> vernünftige Kopfhörerverstärker verbaut



Dann hast du aber wahrscheinlich noch nie eine Xonar Essence gehört. Die Karten haben fantastische KHVs die sich mit externen KHVs bis 300€ absolut messen können. (Hatte meinen K701 dazu vergleichend schon an einem Graham Slee Nova hängen).


----------



## andyw1228 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: EAX: Noch Soundkarte nötig? Alte Spiele/usw. rein über Software ("OpenAL"?) über GraKa-HDMI in realistischem 5.1/7.1?*

Ja, das stimmt, habe keine Essence  mit oder ohne Kopfhörer gehört. Ich habe nur billige Walkman/Handy-Hörer für unterwegs.
Wenn ich zuhause bin höre ich über PC-Boxen oder über Anlage. Ich brauche einfach keinen
Kopfhörer. 
Ich hatte das mit dem Kopfhörerverstärker mehr für Vergleiche gemeint. Am Soundkartenmarkt
gibt es ja jetzt Spezialisten für Kopfhörer,5.1-Sound oder HDMI-Sound.
Um einen fairen Vergleich zu haben müsste man einen Kopfhörerverstärker nehmen.
Aber wenn man natürlich fast nur Kopfhörer mit der Karte hören will, testet man natürlich damit.
Ich geh bei den Vergleichen immer vom Line-Ausgang aus, digital nehmen die sich (fast) nichts.
Unterschiede kommen dann vom Treiber, der evtl. unterschiedliche Lautstärken zulässt.

Diese sind dann afaik auch meistens Stereo Soundkarten und die weden von Menschen gekauft,
die Musik hauptsächlich mit PC hören.
Ich habe für solche Fälle meine Xtreamer, der an der Anlage dran ist. Und wenn ich richig guten
Klang haben will (bei extrem gut aufgenommenen CDs/Flacs) dann gehe ich  vom Xtreamer
digital in meine DTC 55ES und dann analog in meinen Onkyo. Dann habe ich Referenzsound.
Obwohl der DAT schon 15 JAhre alte ist- damals waren die so gut, dass ein Swoboda modifizierter 
DAT als Referenz-Wandler von einem Magazin (ich glaube Stereo) genommen wird.

Andre


----------

